# Best lake maps memory card/best price?



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a Lowrance with gps and need to buy a lake map memory card for it (Lake Erie). Which one is the best and where can I get the best price at? I am new to this stuff so any imput would help. Thanks


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

averageguy said:


> I have a Lowrance with gps and need to buy a lake map memory card for it (Lake Erie). Which one is the best and where can I get the best price at? I am new to this stuff so any imput would help. Thanks


I just installed a Humminbird 788C and I have the same question. I bought a Navionics premium and it doesn't have depths of Lake Erie. It shows lines of depth transition, but no numbers. The software included in my Humminbird had both of my favorite northern Michigan lakes with depths and contours...Go figure. So, without futher adieu, I will promptly return my Navionics card and maybe get an on-board charger for my trolling motor batteries!


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess now I know which one not to buy! You will like the on board charger. Plug in the cord, when the green is on, unplug it. Done. Now if we can solve the memory card issue.


----------

